# Madison pics



## li'l frog (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi -- Pics of some of the awarded plants from Madison. St Swithin, AM; Jennifer Kalina, HCC; fairrieanum, HCC; armeniacum, HCC. Obviously none of these are award photos. Show conditions only, industrial lighting.


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 2, 2009)

Some of the finest examples of slippers. Thanks for the look


----------



## Gilda (Feb 2, 2009)

:clap::clap: Beautiful !!


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 2, 2009)

:clap: :clap: Fantastic! You got some shots I didn't because the plants were gone from the display when I was taking pics! When Tom told me he went thru his GH, picked his 10 best plants in bloom & didn't care if they even got ribbons!:rollhappy: I commented how much I liked the Jennifer Kalina, the proportion is nice, I'm not liking those with the toilet bowl look. He's never been able to remake it :sob: !


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 2, 2009)

thanks for these picts.!!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Feb 2, 2009)

Nice armeniacum! Thanx for the photos!


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 2, 2009)

Gorgeous all...!!!


----------



## GaryB (Feb 2, 2009)

I think a number of those were Tom's orchids. The basket of orchids in his display had 3 or 4 awarded.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks -- good looking flowers.


----------



## smartie2000 (Feb 2, 2009)

I love that armeniacum!


----------



## paphjoint (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks for sharing with us!


----------

